# Downing Street Pub Houston 12/28/10



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Can't wait! See you there tonight. *Please remember that at Downing Street you must wear a collared shirt, no t-shirts allowed.*


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I am meeting cubanrob19 at Cigar Towne at 3 today.
I can make it tonight, would like to meet everyone.
Will PM for your #.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

damn, I wish I would have known a head of time ... I already promised the wifey Id take her to see Little Fockers tonight! 

and yea, Im meeting up with John at cigar towne at 3 today if your available or anyone else that wants to swing by and have a smoke!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I will try to swing by after a dinner meeting. Do I just come in there and start yelling..."WHERE YOU PUFFERS AT?" lol


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

zeebra said:


> I will try to swing by after a dinner meeting. Do I just come in there and start yelling..."WHERE YOU PUFFERS AT?" lol


Haha! I will be there "300 pound Mexican wearing a dark blue shirt " *collared because they have a dress code.*

You must wear a collard shirt and NO hats allowed so it looks like I will be stopping to get a quick haircut on the way.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be the 6'3" tall ugly one with glasses:tease:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

See you there Sam. Alright who else is going. Yep I am calling you out.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Wish I could, but some of us have to work.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Just ordered my first Ron Zacapa rum and found a comfy sofa.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Reino said:


> I am meeting cubanrob19 at Cigar Towne at 3 today.
> I can make it tonight, would like to meet everyone.
> Will PM for your #.


John it was great seeing you up at Downing Street last night.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

It was great seeing everyone last night. Melody and I are glad we made it out.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> John it was great seeing you up at Downing Street last night.


Same here, great seeing you and meeting everyone. Had a wonderful time.
Wish I could have stayed for a second but had to get on down the road.

Cant wait for the Holiday Party at Serious on the 15th. Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I enjoyed it as well. It's been awhile since the old group has gotten together. Looking forward to Serious' holiday party.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't get this until this morning, unfortunately... Maybe next time!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Had a great time last night, we have to do it more often. Maybe next time we can pick a different place too.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am back...I am not in the sticks where my parents live and I want to thank everyone who showed. It was nice seeing everyone again.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

again I had a great time. GLad you made it back safe.
Are you home for a few weeks or for a while now?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I will be home for at least 2 weeks but I have a busy year ahead of me with lots of traveling between El Paso TX through Phoenix and Albuquerque through Flagstaff. I have two big microwave projects to complete this year. LOL


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

well that is cool. Enjoy your 2 weeks. Sounds like you have great job security!


----------

